# Best Amp purchased - "the keeper"



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I came up with this idea for a thread because I simply wanted to brag about my best purchase so far. I thought it was going to be my Phaez Nova Drive but as much as I like it, it's not my best purchase.

After tweaking the Nova Drive with tubes and speaker, I decided to test out my Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 which I bought from CL on impulse a few months ago. It's the older model 1x10. My room is getting kind of crowded and I'm trying to get rid of some gear. I thought maybe the 5:25 could make the chopping block. Boy was I wrong. I was blown away once again when I started messing around with it. I currently have a Trinity Plexi 18W, Fender Blues Junior (getting ready for the Billm mods), Fender Super Champ XD and the Phaez Nova Drive. If I could only keep one, it would definitely be the Express 5:25.

I really don't need distortion pedals with it, just some OD's once in awhile. The loop is fantastic for modulation and delay. The built in reverb is perfect. I just can't seem to find anything wrong with this amp (knock on wood). Everything just sounds great with it. I can even coax out some convincing John Mayer tones which makes my dream of owning a Two Rock a little unnecessary. The only way I could see selling it is if I decided to get the newer model. 

Anyone else have a keeper?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

:trollface:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would love to try one of those Axe-Fx units out. I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the best amp I ever purchased for the money was a Traynor YCV50. I sold it but would love to have it back.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Matchless C30 head. Bought it new when the CDN dollar was a bit above par. They aren't the newest or coolest boutique brand but if you have the cash they are worth every penny.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> ....my dream of owning a Two Rock a little unnecessary.....


Ah, come on, treat yourself nicely....get the Two Rock... LOL 

BTW...I'm really surprised that the Super Champ head hasn't sold.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Same one that can (barely) be seen in my avatar....a '61 Super I lucked into many years ago. Following an OT replacement, recap and re-bias, it turned into an absolute beast and I've never looked back. It somehow loves all guitars equally and, with tube tweaks in the Normal channel, doubles as a terrific harp amp. As most of you know, I've owned plenty of amps since but those were purely out of interest sake and for experimentation. For the music I play, I honestly couldn't ask for anything more than my brownie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

StevieMac said:


> Same one that can (barely) be seen in my avatar....a '61 Super I lucked into many years ago. Following an OT replacement, recap and re-bias, it turned into an absolute beast and I've never looked back. It somehow loves all guitars equally and, with tube tweaks in the Normal channel, doubles as a terrific harp amp. As most of you know, I've owned plenty of amps since but those were purely out of interest sake and for experimentation. For the music I play, I honestly couldn't ask for anything more than my brownie.


Having seen the amps you've sold, that's got to be one helluva Fender!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That's a beauty! 



StevieMac said:


> Same one that can (barely) be seen in my avatar....a '61 Super I lucked into many years ago. Following an OT replacement, recap and re-bias, it turned into an absolute beast and I've never looked back. It somehow loves all guitars equally and, with tube tweaks in the Normal channel, doubles as a terrific harp amp. As most of you know, I've owned plenty of amps since but those were purely out of interest sake and for experimentation. For the music I play, I honestly couldn't ask for anything more than my brownie.
> 
> View attachment 11782


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's mine. 55w Rivera Fandango 212.
2 channel Fender cleans to Marshall crunch.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Funny thing is, I actually almost have the money for the TR now but don't know how much better it would really be. I'm really impressed with that Express. 

As for the Super Champ XD, I'm kind of surprised as well. Great little head that is cheaper than some common overdrives. Oh well.



greco said:


> Ah, come on, treat yourself nicely....get the Two Rock... LOL
> 
> BTW...I'm really surprised that the Super Champ head hasn't sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> :trollface:


Yep, that is just about impossible to beat.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a '62 brownface super from Steve summer before last and it is a keeper too. The tremolo is almost like a Univibe !!! Allround amazing. 

The '65 BF tremolux is a close 2nd.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Traynor TMV10 coupled with the Digitech RP255.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Probably my JCM800.

My Peters is amazing for high gain metal, but im not playing that right now and can "downgrade" (to a vintage Canadian head haha) and have money for band expenses.

But I'll be damned if the head doesnt sound awesome. I dp want another later.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've always wondered about a combo like that. I used to own a Line6 POD and was considering getting some kind of monitor speaker for it. Then I saw something shiny and off I went!!



Steadfastly said:


> Traynor TMV10 coupled with the Digitech RP255.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've ended up selling my "keepers" because they were both 100 watt monsters and my back couldn't take them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Divided by 13.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

The company's entire line-up or one particular model?



adcandour said:


> Divided by 13.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> The company's entire line-up or one particular model?


I had the CJ11, but only sold because I ordered the AMW 39. The quality that I liked was found in both amps, so I suspect it's throughout the whole line up. I think that's kinda what makes his amps so great. You can actually physically feel the sound - even at low volumes. It makes anything beside it sound weak.

The 39 is his 'gainiest amp'. After speaking with Fred over the phone and discussing my style of music and what I wanted out of the amp, he suggested it. The gain you get from the amp itself is hard rock at best, but it handles high gain pedals so well that it is irrelevant.

Put your 5:25 against a cj11 - both on clean and then add a distortion pedal. I did. You WILL be shocked.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've always wondered about a combo like that. I used to own a Line6 POD and was considering getting some kind of monitor speaker for it. Then I saw something shiny and off I went!!


I mentioned in another thread I used to play the RP255 through a 5W tube amp and a 1 x 12 cab. The powered speaker is unbelievably better. I was going through all the presets the other night with it and had to go through them again as it seemed I was hearing some of the effects for the first time as they truly should be.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

My HJS and 1watt. Both keepers!!!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Not exactly "purchased" but I got my Studio.22 in a trade for an Ibanez Bass that I only had $150 into.

I kinda quit looking after that .

Vinnie was extra.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It would be a tough call between my Zs, the Maz 8, or the Carmen Ghia.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^Now we're talking!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I have only really owned two "real" amps in my 35 years of playing. I had an '83 50W Marshall but it just did not cover all the bases that I wanted it to. I sold that and I now own a Tone King Metropolitan (I have had it for about 4 years now). I think this amp will go with me into the grave.....its really outstanding in my opinion and really versatile with a wide range of tones.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

None of my amps are "better" than the others as they all play a certain role (or three) and do what they do exceedingly well.

'70 Marshall JMP 50W Lead (model 1987) - "Captain Crunch" does the classic rock like nobody's business and never gets buried
'66 Fender Bassman - just a great, versatile "all rounder" that gets played out the most
Phaez DaisyCutter combo (15W) - saturated high-gain that still cleans up respectably well; great for recording, slaving and grab'n'go stuff
Vintage 47 Supreme - grab'n'go sized specialist for fat, vintage swampy/greasy tones, perfect for slide, blues jams, etc 

All of them are hand-wired tube amps with non-switchable channels and relatively few controls. I prefer to set up my base tone with my guitar's tone/vol controls set at about 6 and ride the controls from there to get cleaner/dirtier as required. My needs are pretty basic and simple, I guess...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

gtone said:


> None of my amps are "better" than the others as they all play a certain role (or three) and do what they do exceedingly well.
> 
> '70 Marshall JMP 50W Lead (model 1987) - "Captain Crunch" does the classic rock like nobody's business and never gets buried
> '66 Fender Bassman - just a great, versatile "all rounder" that gets played out the most
> ...


That first sentence just about sums it up.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Depending on the day it's either a '62 Princeton or a '69 JMP 20W


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've gone through a lot of amps.

I thought my phaez JTM18 was going to the "it" amp, but simply didnt have the cleans I needed. overdriven it was absolutely wonderful.

my new "it" amp is the fender 68 custom deluxe reverb. absolutely love it. I see it sticking around for a long time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

here are a couple I definitely should have kept, both were excellent.



















and I'll try to hang on to this one.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Love that strat Dave. I always have an eye open for one. I regret selling mine years ago.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

My 1972 Pics Only Orange OR120 and my 1976 Marshall JMP 2203.
The Orange is killer to throw pedals in front of, powerful strong cleans and is crushing if you can get it cranked up. And the Marshall is just the perfect dirty amp and can get very heavy when boosted with the right pedals, I'd take one of these boosted over any of the modern high gain amps I've played any day.
And in my opinion the cleans on the low input are really underrated, especially with the 100 watters.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Love that strat Dave. I always have an eye open for one. I regret selling mine years ago.


That looks like his Schecter, I held onto that for a couple of years for Dave. 8)
Great guitar! The Monstertone pickups are quite good.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I really like my old Reverb Master. It has such a wide range of tones, great cleans to crunch, nice trem and verb. And it does everything over such a wide range of volumes.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

She is a beauty, '93 Schecter Tradition from the California Custom Shop. She is for sale, like most of my stuff, as the retirement countdown continues (56 working days left).



Stratin2traynor said:


> Love that strat Dave. I always have an eye open for one. I regret selling mine years ago.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

The Mesa Mark 3 in this pic is the keeper for me. Only amp I ever bought twice cause nothing else seemed to get me the sounds I can wrangle out of this little beast of an amp. Really missed my first one when I sold it and went on an "amp trying quest" Plus I love it when people go "what's this old thing?" and then get blown away once they hear it. Great cleans, killer lead tone and super versatile, especially in the studio. I'll probably buy and sell other amps down the road but this one will be with me for the long haul.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd file that under the one I shouldn't have gotten rid of. I love those amps! I'll have another someday.



Destropiate said:


> The Mesa Mark 3 in this pic is the keeper for me. Only amp I ever bought twice cause nothing else seemed to get me the sounds I can wrangle out of this little beast of an amp. Really missed my first one when I sold it and went on an "amp trying quest" Plus I love it when people go "what's this old thing?" and then get blown away once they hear it. Great cleans, killer lead tone and super versatile, especially in the studio. I'll probably buy and sell other amps down the road but this one will be with me for the long haul.


----------



## 67mike (Feb 20, 2014)

Mesa Mark V. Nothing it can't do.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Monstertones not shown in that pic. They are back in it now. Over the 22 years I've probably had 3 or 4 different sets in it but always revert back to the Monstertones. I think they're likely some of the best strat pups out there, if not the best. They command a pretty ridiculous price when they occasionally pop up on Ebay.



sulphur said:


> That looks like his Schecter, I held onto that for a couple of years for Dave. 8)
> Great guitar! The Monstertone pickups are quite good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought a '59 wide-panel Princeton for $50 in a Hamilton panwshop in 1976 or so, and have been its keeper and protector ever since. I did not like the Jensen speaker that came with it, and replaced it with a JBL 2110 ( http://www.lansingheritage.org/html/jbl/specs/pro-comp/2110.htm ). It has a volume and tone knob. Everything up to about 6 on the volume is actual volume, and everything from 7-12 is grind. I describe it to people as being like an old horse. Just point it in the direction of "home", and it will take you there.

I bought an actual '59 tweed Bassman for $30 in Moncton in 1992 or so. It was supp;osed to be $40, but when I noted that it only had 3 of the original 4 speakers, and there was a blank spot where the 4th should be, the vendor did some quick mental math, and asked $30. To be blunt, I've held up better for my age than the Bassman has. And even though I need to do some work on it, and have really only logged about 8-10hrs playing time on it, when it is alive and licking, it rocks big time.

Used to have a blackface Tremolux head that I had modded for EL34s, a post-invertor master volume, and a footswitchable tonestack-bypass. Damn fine amp, that I wish I still had.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

A '59 Princeton would be a narrow panel, would it not?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

mud_guy said:


> I really like my old Reverb Master. It has such a wide range of tones, great cleans to crunch, nice trem and verb. And it does everything over such a wide range of volumes.
> 
> View attachment 11791


that is killer!!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I have two keepers that I love. First my clean amp , a 1992 Fender 65 reissue Twin reverb. I changed the baffle to 1x12 and run a Texas heat. It's fantastic and I always get compliments on the sound and look  
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g329/JeremyP2/P1010985.jpg

Second is my dirty amp and my go to workhorse. My EVH 5150 III head paired with my 2x12 mesa cab. It's got everything that I need in an amp (decent clean, awesome crunch and metal) and it takes pedals like a champ.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

davetcan said:


> Monstertones not shown in that pic. They are back in it now. Over the 22 years I've probably had 3 or 4 different sets in it but always revert back to the Monstertones. I think they're likely some of the best strat pups out there, if not the best. They command a pretty ridiculous price when they occasionally pop up on Ebay.


I had the luxury of having them for a while and they are definitely some of the best strat pickups ever. The stratty tones are awesome when the push pull pot is up. But what really blew me away was the thick humbucker tones it could get. Never had a strat p-up that could do that. I think I am gonna chase that tone for a while haha!


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've always wondered about a combo like that. I used to own a Line6 POD and was considering getting some kind of monitor speaker for it. Then I saw something shiny and off I went!!



the GF has one of those TVM10's to run her keyboard though, they have this loud hiss to them when they're on. Drove me nuts at home, on a stage you can't hear it due to ambient noise of a bar. They're loud as hell for the size of them though.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

My Allen Old Flame 2x10, old-school handwired Blackface Super Reverb goodness. I have had this one for over 5 years now if I'm not mistaken, easily the longest that I've owned an amp. With a couple of overdrive pedals I get all the tones that I need.










I may add other amps eventually. I even thought of buying another Old Flame in head version.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

View attachment 11818
View attachment 11818
My Luker Tiger 20 combo is the best and the keeper for me. Built by Ken Luker in Eugene Oregon. "best amp Fender never made"...so true.
View attachment 11818
View attachment 11818


Beautifully hand crafted solid pine cab, beautifully constructed and goes from sweet to growly with the dual 6V6 power. I added an Eminnence 12" Red Fang Alnico to replace the Eminence 1278. I use in small clubs and continuouslly appreciate it's awesome sound. After all the others are gone, this is the keeper 'til I can't play anymore.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Really nice amps. I built one a few years ago, an earlier version than yours.

A guy in my previous band has it now.



pattste said:


> My Allen Old Flame 2x10, old-school handwired Blackface Super Reverb goodness. I have had this one for over 5 years now if I'm not mistaken, easily the longest that I've owned an amp. With a couple of overdrive pedals I get all the tones that I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's the one I've kept the longest, a Stephenson 30 watt. Was originally a combo, but the chassis is now mounted in a head cabinet. Very versatile amp that is great for a wide variety of music and the power scaling is very useful for getting at nice power tube distortion at all volumes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In one sense all m amps are keepers, but on the other hand I wouldn't have a problem selling any of them if I got a good return on them.
But for years my main amp--which I wouldn't have sold was a Roland JC-60.

I still love that map--but as I primarily play at home for fun, I don't know that I need an amp that large--and for other reasons I am not into the larger amps so much any more. (Although my largest map is an old Garnet Stencil tube bass amp)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I never, ever thought I'd be a MESA guy. I was all about Fenders and Marshalls. But I decided I wanted something smaller than my Marshall, that'd give me a good clean as well as good dirt, and enough power to gig with.

The salesman at L&M suggested the Mesa TA-30. For the stuff I play, it's probably the best amp I've ever owned.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I hear ya. I never thought I would be a Mesa guy either but since picking up that 5:25 Express, I'm sold. It does everything I want. Easily. I was intimidated by all the knobs and switches at first but I don't find it hard to dial in a good tone at all. I've set my channels up and it's good to go. 



dwagar said:


> I never, ever thought I'd be a MESA guy. I was all about Fenders and Marshalls. But I decided I wanted something smaller than my Marshall, that'd give me a good clean as well as good dirt, and enough power to gig with.
> 
> The salesman at L&M suggested the Mesa TA-30. For the stuff I play, it's probably the best amp I've ever owned.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I buy an amp and after a while I buy another amp. I keep the good ones. As of today the best amp I have ever owned and enjoy the greatest tone from is my '71 Super Reverb. I have A/B'd it with all my other amps and it wins every time it seems.
There is something magical about it that my other amps lack. Sparkle, clarity, are some words to describe where it out performs. The speakers respond somehow differently. Maybe it's the cabinet, or the 4x10 set up. I don't know. I was in love with
my '68 Custom Princeton Reverb, until I ran it head to head against the Super Reverb. It seems to be so lacking now. The EQ voicing seems so different. Gotta have something to do with speaker in the 68 CPR. At any rate, currently my life time amp is the Super.


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's mine but I've said that about a few amps, it's now the amp I'm currently using a like a lot


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My current 'keeper' is my Mesa LSS. It does everything I need in an amp, about 90% of the time. But its fairly new, so not really a keeper as its easily replaceable. If I owned an old Fender, Vox or Marshall, that would be different. Much harder to replace. But I sadly don't, so that's not an issue. 



Stratin2traynor said:


> I hear ya. I never thought I would be a Mesa guy either but since picking up that 5:25 Express, I'm sold. It does everything I want. Easily. I was intimidated by all the knobs and switches at first but I don't find it hard to dial in a good tone at all. I've set my channels up and it's good to go.


I recall you mentioning you had an LSS years ago and didn't like. Does this experience make you wonder about the LSS again or are they different enough that you would still not like it? I think there are more similarities than differences between the two and am curious (not that I want to sell mine or anything. in fact, if you were selling that head right now I would probably be interested in it as well as my combo).


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

My '65 Twin Reverb. Not a reissue -- the real deal. Has had a few mods done and undone over the years, but it's a KILLER amp, both clean and with pedals. I would like to get an old JMP to run in stereo with it for an A/B rig.

W.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I recall you mentioning you had an LSS years ago and didn't like. Does this experience make you wonder about the LSS again or are they different enough that you would still not like it? I think there are more similarities than differences between the two and am curious (not that I want to sell mine or anything. in fact, if you were selling that head right now I would probably be interested in it as well as my combo).


Since getting the 5:25 I've come to the conclusion that I was using the LSS head with the wrong cab and speaker. I had a Traynor closed back 112 with a 70/80 speaker in it. Worst match up ever. I am pretty sure that had I tried it with any of the open back cabs I have now, I would have kept it. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

So far it's a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe III with a 1x12 extension cabinet. Not the most expensive amp on the block with a nice clean tone.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

If it was only one, my Reeves Custom 50. Amazing cleans, amazing pedal platform. And LOUD.
Second in line is the Marshall YJM, fantastic amp.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Morris Grinder-best amp I've ever had by a long shot- I am constantly surprised, it is highly tweakable, and I've been able to get so many different hugely varied sounds out of the amp. It also cuts in a band situation while providing a warm thick tone, which is not always the case.


----------

